# Semi-Harmonics?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Can someone explain them to me?

Guitar Pro says: "The semi harmonic is similar the pinch harmonic, only you keep the natural resonance of the string in addition to the harmonic." Which doesnt give much detail.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

It's kind of a semi-successful pinch harmonic , I think . (seriously)


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, that's what it is as far as I know... only time I can do it is by accident.


----------

